# South Bend  9" C Work Shop Table Top Lathe



## Dadgumit (Sep 8, 2015)

I am looking parts for a South Bend 9" C  table top  Lathe


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 9, 2015)

I understand  your request, but this thought came to mind.

If  you get enough parts  you can build a lathe.

So.  What parts do you need?  (I don't have any but someone here surely does.)


----------



## Primitive_Pete (Nov 24, 2015)

What parts do you need?


----------

